# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Gros SOS

## Melodie14000

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé Dogue Argentin
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 8 ans 10 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Actuellement incompatible chien/chats/enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 14 - Calvados
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière depuis : 4 ans 1 mois 
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 Petite chienne adorable attend un foyer aimant depuis 3 ans... personne ne s'arrête pour lui prêter attention

Elle a du caractère et ne s'entend pas avec sescongénères ni avec les chats, mais n'y prête pour autant pas attention en balade.

Elle a beaucoup d'amour à offrir si on lui laisse sa chance de l'exprimer.

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Melodie14000

Merci pour elle !

----------


## GADYNETTE

tu es dans ma région, ma toute belle...vite une gentille famille

----------


## Melodie14000



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Melodie14000

Merci Aurore !

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Dans quel refuge est-elle?

----------


## Melodie14000

Cabourg

----------


## Alantka



----------


## Melodie14000

::

----------


## Melodie14000

::

----------


## Melodie14000

::  ::

----------


## Alantka

"Taïna est une chienne adorable avec les personnes qu'elle connaît, mais elle est aussi dotée d'un bon caractère ! Elle n'hésite pas à répondre de sa douce voix quand quelque chose la dérange ! 

Ça va faire trois ans qu'elle est ici, trois ans où personne ne s'est arrêté pour la regarder… Alors oui elle ne se présente pas forcément bien en box et elle aura peut être besoin qu'on revienne la voir plusieurs fois, mais elle a tellement d'amour à offrir ! 

Elle ne s'entend pas avec ses congénères ni avec les chats, mais n'est pas réactive en balade lorsqu'elle en croise. Elle ne pourra pas vivre avec de jeunes enfants, mais pourra supporter un peu d'absence. Elle aimerait tellement sortir d'ici pour se trouver un foyer au chaud."

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

C'est peu mais je la met en avatar car la belle Macumba (mon avatar précédent)est partie au ciel :: 
Vous devriez demander une bannière

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Melodie14000

Merci pour elle Aurore

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère qu'elle trouvera vite une bonne famille

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Toujours rien pour cette belle louloutte??

----------


## Vegane7

A-t-elle un post FB ?
Si oui, merci de donner le lien pour partager !

----------


## Melodie14000

Mariejolie : Malheureusement non... ma fille est retournée la voir aujourd'hui elle lui fait une mega fête à chaque visite

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pas de post FB à ma connaissance Vegane

----------


## Melodie14000

::

----------


## Melodie14000

::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

petite mère pourquoi ne pas lui faire un post Facebook qu'elle soit vue beaucoup plus ::

----------


## Panda75

J'ai trouvé le fb de la SPA mais pas son post

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère qu'une gentille famille va se présenter !

----------


## POLKA67

Mélodie, avez-vous mis votre annonce sur

solidarité animaux de la région de Cabourg
https://www.facebook.com/groups/218972948147143/about/

Petalert adoption 
https://www.petalert-adoption.com/

----------


## Vegane7

Quel est son prénom ?
Qui est le contact (tél. ou mail) ?
Peut-on la diffuser sur FB ?

Merci !

----------


## POLKA67

L'euthanasie des animaux en refuge devrait être punie par la loi au final y compris pour les vétérinaires !

Si pas déjà fait Mélodie14000 mettez l'annonce sur FB :

solidarité  animaux Basse Normandie 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/218972948147143/about/

Extrème urgence (eutha, abandons, maltraitance)
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1658...oved&ref=notif

----------


## Vegane7

Bon, je vais lui faire un FB.
Je l'ai trouvée en effet sur le site du refuge SPA de Cabourg.

----------


## phacélie

Pardon mais où est-il question d'euthanasie pour cette chienne ?

----------


## Vegane7

FB de TAÏNA à partager :

https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid...26032464092113

----------


## Melodie14000

Merci beaucoup Vegane pour la puce !

J'ai sympathisé avec une bénévole de la SPA qui peut faire le lien avec les personnes vraiment intéressées par son adoption.

Taïna est en SOS du fait de son âge et de la longue durée de son passage à la SPA, mais il ne pratique pas l'euthanasie.

----------


## Melodie14000



----------


## Melodie14000



----------


## Melodie14000



----------


## Vegane7

Voici un album :
https://www.facebook.com/meryl.pinqu...bQnm3mpLUKGrWl

A partager aussi...

----------


## Melodie14000

MERCI BEAUCOUP !

Taïna a considérablement changée depuis que je vais au refuge.
Elle s'épanouit jour après jour, elle revit grâce à une bénévole. Elle existe et adore interagir avec ceux qui s'interessent à elle.

Vite un bon foyer pour sortir de ces 4 ans de refuge

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Les bénévoles sont indispensables Je me souviens d'une dans une spa qui s'occupait d'un chiot setter anglais très flippé Chaque jour elle venait, s'en occupait et petit à petit ce chiot a changé et a été adopté Bien sûr pour cette louloutte c'est différent mais on y croit 
Merci à cette dame ::

----------


## Melodie14000

::

----------


## Vegane7

Vidéo de Taïna :
https://www.facebook.com/messenger_m...00015695913701

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

toujours rien pour la belle Taina, c'est désespérant

----------

